# Smiley's and More!



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

drenee said:


> Thank you. I have never taken the time to figure out how to use those adorable laughy thingys.
> deb


When I want a smiley for a particular post, I just go to Google and type *LOL SMILEY* or something descriptive like that, then click on *IMAGE* when you get to the results page. If you want only small smiley's like the one's that are available by default here on the board, then click on *+ SHOW OPTIONS* and choose *ICON* from the sizes section. Here's a *sample search* using LOL SMILEY.

Then when you find the smiley you like, just click on it, then click on *VIEW FULL SIZE IMAGE* and save the URL to use here as you would with any other picture using the [ img ] tags.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.  It may be my computer won't let me find them.  When I try some of these sites it won't let me see the page.  Since I have sensitive material on my computer I have some strong blockers, I guess you would call them.  I don't know what they are.  My tech guys do it for me.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Try this one then Deb...

http://www.mysmiley.net/

You can browse all kinds of categories, including


Spoiler



Adult Smileys


!? When you find one you like, click on it, then it gives you Bulletin Board code already formatted, so you just cut and paste right into your post here without having to use any tags yourself.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just found this one there, might come in handy with your iron-fist style of moderation...



j/k!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG, I did it. And the cheerleader one is perfect.

Thank you.
deb


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Here's another great place to get smileys from. http://mazeguy.net/smilies.html

He's a very nice guy and even takes requests, at least he used to. I haven't asked in a very long time. He'll make a custom smiley for you if you have a good idea for him!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you
deb


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

(what? someone had to do it!  )


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

The Atomic Bookworm said:


> (what? someone had to do it!  )


You're right...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow Deb, I just saw the page where you got that cheerleader smiley... you guys really have to look at the *party smiley page*... WOW.

Here's just one sample...



Ok, two...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I liked the jumping ones more.. especially the 3 at the bottom...
http://www.mysmiley.net/free-jumping-smileys.php


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I liked the jumping ones more.. especially the 3 at the bottom...
> http://www.mysmiley.net/free-jumping-smileys.php


Jumping Kindles? Megan Fox has a jumping Kindle?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL.  I was going to contact a mod and tell them maybe they better split the smiley face posts out and start a different thread.  We have completely hijacked this thread.  Sorry.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can do that. .. . I'll move it down to Not Quite Kindle. . . . .


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> I liked the jumping ones more.. especially the 3 at the bottom...
> http://www.mysmiley.net/free-jumping-smileys.php


This has always been one of my favorite jumping smileys (Thanks Sailor):


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can do that. .. . I'll move it down to Not Quite Kindle. . . . .


Thanks Ann!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

ohhh, the jumping smileys are fun.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

This is now deb looking for smileys...


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow... I really crack myself up!


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Leslie, you in here?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you watching me? 
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

uh....







no...


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Too funny.  Thank you for introducing to smileys.  I'm having a lot of fun with them.
deb


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Me too, as you can tell! =)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

911jason said:


> Leslie, you in here?


Hahahaha, yes. Thanks, Jason!

L


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  Very fun.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You're welcome... glad I'm not the only one who enjoys these little guys!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Those little guys are petty cool


----------

